# Interesting long slotted cross slide Sphere (Atlas) lathe, on ebay



## Dranreb (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks very useful to me, somehow managed to get the compound fitted to it as well, look at the long lead screw...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Bernard


----------



## iron man (Dec 13, 2013)

You can find them here.

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/A-11.html


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks iron, never seen one of those slides before, going by the starting price the seller seems to be aware of how rare it is over this side of the pond...which is a shame..

Bernard


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 14, 2013)

In the late 30's, 40's and early 50's, Atlas built a similar slide for their 10" and the Craftsman 12".  The slide had T-slots and the complete assembly came with a front 4-way turret and a rear fixed tool post usually used for an inverted cutoff tool.  Called a carriage (or cross) slide turret.  I have the only complete 12" one that I've seen.  Several people have just the slide, which is the same on the 10" and 12" versions.

Shortly after Atlas redesigned the 12". they redesigned the 12" cross slide turret.  I think I prefer the early version as it has rockers (same as used in the lantern tool post) that allow minor height adjustment.  One could also mount a QCTP on the slide, although it would require a spacer as the turret is pretty tall.

Robert D.


----------

